# Agar Vs Gelatin



## Dwaink (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have noticed that allot of Fruit fly media calls for Agar which is algi originally used and founded by the Chinese to hold cakes and pies together. Why couldn't you substitute unflavored gelatin in many of the fruit fly cultured media for Agar.? Note: Regular ground Cinnamon is a fungicide also used by orchid growers for years. That is why some aftermarket formulas smell like it.

Regards


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2008)

I prefer commercially made medium you mix with water so no need to worry about that.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe I should try that.  

edit: I mean, I want to try the cinnamon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2008)

Good question, hope someone has the answer, also I like your avatar!


----------



## Dwaink (Jun 10, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Maybe I should try that.  edit: I mean, I want to try the cinnamon.


Hi,

I have been growing carnivorous plants for over 40 years and cinnamon is used to kill the surface fungus when planting seeds etc, the only drawback is it needs to be reapplied periodically. It was first used by people who didn't wont to use chemicals on there plants. Check the web for more info. I have used it and it does work. But don't take my word for it always get a second opinion, and do your homework.

Regards


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ooh, I get it. Well, I forgot to put it in with my last 2 FF cultures.


----------

